

Crowd's reaction to Google's new logo - zmxv
http://blog.zmxv.com/2015/09/crowds-reaction-to-googles-new-logo.html

======
lming
Very interesting analysis! There are about half positive and half native words
about the new logo. But all words about classic logo are positive!

In any case, logo change doesn't matter much for big companies. People won't
start or stop using your product because of logo change. I don't understand
the rational behind the change.

------
calciphus
This just in: people dislike change initially but move on quickly

------
DougN7
Looks like PlaySkool to me...

